
Code reviews and bad habits - luu
http://bitquabit.com/post/code-reviews-and-bad-habits/
======
kazinator
He hits upon a good point with the criticism of gerrit. For instance, I
recently pushed a set of 14 patches through a gerrit review: all of them
related. But they had to go through one by one. The reviewers are looking at
the set of changes through a peephole, and you end up having to defend things
along the lines of "I promise that is taken care of in the patch after the
next one; please approve this."

There are ways to submit multiple patches, but there are issues with all of
them, so I patiently work one by one, not submitting the next patch at all
until the previous one clears.

If you submit multiple patches that are parented off each other in the normal
way, then it triggers too much activity whenever the posterior ones get
rebased.

Rebasing dependent patches to a common parent is not always feasible.

If you do submit multiple unrelated patches such that they are rebased to a
common parent, the system can still be overwhelmed, if some of the reviewers
are robots that trigger builds. Suddenly, you've kicked off twelve independent
builds, one for each patch.

